# Ridgid R4510 or R4512, good for newcomer?



## JDA (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello,

I'm a beginner. I would like to get advice from more experienced woodworkers. Would the Ridgid R4510 be a good choice of table saws for me? My main requirement for a table saw is that it has a riving knife. Other things to consider is that I plan to use it in my 2-car garage, so space can be somewhat limited. I won't be taking the saw anywhere but my garage, so portability in not a major concern, but being able to fold it up when I'm not using it is kind of nice.

I've also considered the Ridgid R4512. It would be about another $110 dollars, if you include the increased price ($50 more) and the freight charge ($60). I'm not sure if I would be charged tax if I bought it online, but if I'm not, that would offset the increased price a little bit. I really like what I've read about this saw. My only concern is that it might take up a large portion of my garage.

What I'll be using the saw for: I'll mostly be using it to make post and panel monument signs. Similar to this:










I would also like to eventually make bonsai tables, like:










Some other things to consider: I have $200 worth of Home Depot gift cards, that's why I looked there first, but it's not a requirement to buy there.

Thanks in advance, for any constructive input.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

JDA said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a beginner. I would like to get advice from more experienced woodworkers. Would the Ridgid R4510 be a good choice of table saws for me? My main requirement for a table saw is that it has a riving knife. Other things to consider is that I plan to use it in my 2-car garage, so space can be somewhat limited. I won't be taking the saw anywhere but my garage, so portability in not a major concern, but being able to fold it up when I'm not using it is kind of nice.
> 
> ...


I have no experience with the bigger Ridgid saw, but I did a review and discussion of some modifications of the portable 4510 at:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/fine-table-saw-made-even-better-some-mods-24644/

I love the saw, and my mods took care of a couple of issues. For a garage-based shop (where you might need to move it out of the way to gain space), it is probably just easier to live with than the bigger model.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## JDA (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice post. Thanks for the info!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

JDA - Unless you need the portability of the smaller portable jobsite saw, I'd definitely go with the full size stationary saw....overall, they tend to have the lion's share of mechanical advantages....bigger table, more operating space in front of the blade, more substantial underpinnings, more mass, more stability, more torque, quieter motor, less vibration, better long term reliability, etc., plus many of the components are easier to upgrade down the road if you like, and many of those components are interchangeable between brands....fence, wings, miter gauge, some motors, etc. If you must have a portable, the R4510 is certainly capable of good work. The key to good performance from any saw is good blade selection and good alignment.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

As stated above, if you have the room, a stationary saw is the best. But if you're like me and need all the space you can get, the Ridgid is probably the best saw in that category IMHO. I've owned the old version of that saw (ts2400) for about three years now, and I can still say that I love it. It's done everything that I've ever asked it to do. If you want to look around, other manufacturers that make jobsite saws include bosch, dewalt, porter-cable, jet, craftsman, and saw-stop.


----------



## JDA (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for your input, all. I ended up ordering the stationary table saw. As long as I keep my garage/workshop organized, I don't think space should be an issue.


----------

